# Orange/Matamp Schematic Questions



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

Hi folks. Was looking at the orange field guide and stumbled on this schematic for an electric amp innovations matamp green type of amp. There's some weirdness to the schematic that I don't quite understand mostly around the fuzz/volume control. 

The control is a 1 meg pot, with a brite cap the part I don't understand is why there's a 10k resistor to ground on one of the outer legs of the control and then a 1 meg resistor to ground coming off the wiper. I've been staring at this schematic too long so a fresh set of eyes would help. 

As well, I'm a little flummoxed by the "boost control" to my tired eyes it looks like a mid control. Maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Not sure why there is both the pot and the 1M on the grid there. With the 10K in series with the pot, you can't turn it 'off' like a volume, maybe that's what he wanted and why it's called 'fuzz'.
Agree about the 'boost' control, Fender calls that pot in the tone stack 'mid'.


----------



## sammyr (May 7, 2013)

Thanks JB, I had a feeling it was a mid control but sometimes you stare at things so long they all start looking the same. I ended up building out a version of the pre-amp using a marshall superbass style power section with a ppimv. I had a feeling the fuzz control was iffy but I just implemented it as is for the first go around and exactly what you predicted happened. I joked with my girlfriend how its kinda like how in spinal tap the amps go up to 11....well mine starts on 6! I clipped out the 10k series resistor and left the 1 meg on the grid (was too lazy to remove it and I figured it was just going to dump before it hit the next stage).


----------

